# Obama reverses a campaign promise



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, good old buddy Obama said he would not use signing statements, but he just did. The budget had some things he didn't like. Apparently something to do with controlling his Czars, but he said he didn't care if that's what it did say he would not abide by it. Surprise. Watch this video and tell me he isn't a champion hypocrite.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVvoKc_f ... re=related


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman, does it take a lot of work to find the negative in everything? Or does it come easily? I don't view the politics section anymore, but a quick scan of the subjects between about three posters is more of the same. Oh well.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i don't think Plainsman has to work too hard at finding negative stuff about O. rather easy actually :rollin:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

bearhunter said:


> i don't think Plainsman has to work too hard at finding negative stuff about O. rather easy actually


What you said bearhunter this bunch of loons we have in the White House now are messing something up everyday most of the time several times a day! If anyone doesn't take time to keep up with all that is going on they don't have a clue what is happening! I have been on a RV forum for several weeks now and one of them brought up the subject "Anyone Preparing" now one of them has started his own forum/group on this subject. RV Survivalist group.

This type of stuff is all over the internet and seems to be growing. Wonder why? :eyeroll:

I have thought of this type of thing in the past but it seems they are a lot of people getting to that point. I live out in the country and keep a cellar with spuds, and canned goods just because that is how I was raised. My 84 year old Mom said they didn't know anything about the depression when it happened (11 kids). They lived way back in the NC mountains and where completely self sufficient.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He has to use the "signing" things like bush.... His political party does not control everything.

It is sad when bush did it and it is sad now that he is doing it. All the politics in this country and the way they work needs to take another look.....the lobbying (accepting of $$ by politicians), the length of terms, etc.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Plainsman, does it take a lot of work to find the negative in everything? Or does it come easily? I don't view the politics section anymore, but a quick scan of the subjects between about three posters is more of the same. Oh well.


That's not surprising that it's more of the same here because it's more of the same from Obama. I should have called this Obama breaks another promise. He is especially guilty of breaking the campaign promise on transparency. He is one of the most secretive backroom presidents this nation has ever seen. He is also one, no the worst, for violating the constitution.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

He is especially guilty of breaking the campaign promise on transparency. He is one of the most secretive backroom presidents this nation has ever seen. He is also one said:


> Add that to the so called czars he created makes him the first dictator of this Republic. :******:


----------

